# Frage zu String Algorithmen / String Metric



## DennisXX (1. Sep 2011)

Hi Folks !

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe hier einen Wikipedia-Link gefunden zum Thema Stringverarbeitung:

String metric - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hier sind einige Algorithmen aufgelistet. Gibt es spezielle Algorithmen, die hier eine besonders gute Reputation genießen oder besonders bekannt sind? Gibt es für jeden einzelnen Algorihtmus spezielle Eunführungen (z.B. bereits implementierte Hilfefunktionen in einer IDE oder bekannte Tutorials)?

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2011)

Hängt davon ab, was du machen möchtest.

Diese Algos sind ja nicht identisch, sondern berechnen jeweils eine etwas andere Distanz, die auf Phonetischen, Gramatekalisch ... oder nach anderen Schwellwerten die Distanzen berechnen.

Wenn du dir anschaust, was diese Algos berechnen und wie, dann wirst du es schnell merken. :rtfm:

Gruß,


----------



## DennisXX (1. Sep 2011)

Hi Folks !

Danke für den Post.



Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Diese Algos sind ja nicht identisch, sondern berechnen jeweils eine etwas andere Distanz, die auf Phonetischen, Gramatekalisch ... oder nach anderen Schwellwerten die Distanzen berechnen.



Kannst du mir vielelicht noch schnell erläutern, was genau du mit dem Begriff Distanz meinst? Oder mit "nach anderen Schwellwerten die Distanz berechnen"?

Hab vielen Dank !

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## SlaterB (1. Sep 2011)

z.B.
Levenshtein-Distanz ? Wikipedia

edit:
ist ja auch von deinem ersten Link verlinkt, nicht viel neues


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2011)

Steht doch da auf der Wikiseite.

Du möchtest etwas über die Algos wissen, aber alle anderen sollen nun alle Lesen und dir hier kleiniggenau beantworten?

Dachte es wäre klar geworden nach deinen letzten postings, dass deine Fragen eher "suspekt" sind. Ich mein du musst ja iwie auf das Thema gekommen sein. Entweder pure Langeweile auf der Arbeit oder du hast ein Wort aufgeschnappt und es bei wiki eingegeben. In beiden Fällen sehe ich keinen Sinn darin hier dir zu erklären, was eine Distanz ist.

Warum nicht googeln? "Distanz zwischen zwei Strings".

Alternativ musst du die Ähnlichkeit zwischen zwei Strings bewerten. In diesem Fall musst du doch schon an ein Grundlagenwissen gekommen sein. Oder ist das erste, was du machst mit Schlagwörtern hier ein Forenbeitrag zu öffnen?

Zu guter letzt: Es gibt Menschen, die zwar in die IT wollen aber da  nicht hingehören! Ist so.


----------



## DennisXX (1. Sep 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Zu guter letzt: Es gibt Menschen, die zwar in die IT wollen aber da  nicht hingehören! Ist so.



Na wen du wohl damit meinst :meld:


----------



## ThreadPool (1. Sep 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> [...]Gibt es spezielle Algorithmen, die hier eine besonders gute Reputation genießen oder besonders bekannt sind? [...]



Ja die gibt es durchaus. Bei mir steht ein hübsches Buch welches eine gute Einführung in ein paar der mehr oder minder klassischen Algorithmen gibt.

Algorithms on Strings, Trees and Sequences: Computer Science and Computational Biology: Amazon.de: Dan Gusfield: Englische Bücher


----------



## bygones (6. Sep 2011)

ThreadPool hat gesagt.:


> Ja die gibt es durchaus. Bei mir steht ein hübsches Buch welches eine gute Einführung in ein paar der mehr oder minder klassischen Algorithmen gibt.
> 
> Algorithms on Strings, Trees and Sequences: Computer Science and Computational Biology: Amazon.de: Dan Gusfield: Englische Bücher


klassisch ist hier das richtige wort... das buch ist mit ueber 14 Jahren doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber ein gutes

wobei sowohl die oben verlinkten Algorithmen als auch die im buch beschriebenen etc hier den einen oder anderen ueberfordern werden wenn das Wort Distanz schon schwer ist


----------

